# Looking to test Stealth glass in SA



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I need something faster than my revo 11 to chase tuna in next summer, and I'm getting keen about a Stealth Evo 430. I'd like to try one out first though, so I was wondering if anyone in SA (not just the metro area) had an Evo 430/465/anything they would be willing to let me have a test paddle on. Haven't heard of anyone here having one, but I'm curious about the Supalites too.

I'm pretty keen about dragging lures at a decent speed so if you'd like a carton of something or a sail on my revo 11 for your trouble I can accommodate. Maybe you're already heading out on a trip and I could meet you on shore at the end?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

You are most welcome to take mine out


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks SF! I'll PM you.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ive got a bowhunting club shoot on sunday...could be a good day down here as weather is dodgy all week...im coming to west lakes on thursday next week for a test paddle of a mirage freedom 583.....could do both then?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Project's just wound up at work so I might be able to get a day off on Thursday, if Sunday's out?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

See you sunday


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Sweet, looking forward to seeing what it can do


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

You won't regret it mate! Join the Glass SA club!


----------



## crag (Nov 8, 2010)

have you looked at the kaskazi dorado, C Kayak Somerton Park. best thing I;ve ever paddled.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I checked the models they had and unfortunately they're too long for me to store


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

hey if your after a small evo to test Minny has a 465?....he might be back from his west coast trip by sunday?...you could paddle both?

Im sure all the glass boys might be interested in an Aldinga beach run sunday for you to look as a few prior to handing over your hard earned...

what say you Ben, Leo, Minny & All?


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Yeah it would be sensible to try something closer to a 430 as well


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Well squid turned up today all ready to go....was not sure on his dress sense...but damn is he keen!!!

Went out twice none the less and had a ball talking on the VHF...

once back had a chat and cooked up a few coopers pale ale snags and cracked two bottles of red which were solid indeed...
hope he liked the stealth.....goodluck chris on your decision...


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Baggs it was a great arvo. Good snags, wine and company and the kayak was pretty good too. Nice to see a higher cruising speed even though it's been months since I used a paddle for anything besides launching and landing. First five seconds was a bit wobbly but it got comfortable quick; de-snagged a lure off a reef without any drama at all. Had to capsize on the second landing for testing purposes


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yep I poked my head around the door while cooking snags and all I saw was the kayak upside down with a water monster chasing it 15 meters behind growling and snarling heheheheehehehehehh


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Stealthfisha said:


> hey if your after a small evo to test Minny has a 465?....he might be back from his west coast trip by sunday?...you could paddle both?
> 
> Im sure all the glass boys might be interested in an Aldinga beach run sunday for you to look as a few prior to handing over your hard earned...
> 
> what say you Ben, Leo, Minny & All?


Aww crap, just spotted this. In the end i was anchored to a family outing all the same so just as well. (or is that just a swell).

When are we going fishing next? I'm buying my fancy pants today. This weekend is out.

yours sincerely,
Ben fancy-pants


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Dont panic ben....anytime you need your glass paddle fix just ask...I will always bend over backwards to promote a great product....stealths are great fishing kayaks....


----------

